# Back in Action



## LightningRod (Jun 23, 2013)

Its been a while since I've been in the gym. Just started back this week.
Lost about 20lbs in the last couple of months. Not dieting hard or anything like that, just cleaned up the diet a little and did more cardio.

Last workout was legs. Didn't log it, but just as an example of what it was, I did:
V-Squat Machine
Hack Squats
Lying Leg Curls
Seated Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Seated Calf Raises
Walking Lunges
Decline Sit Ups
20 Mins of Cardio

Hams and glutes are sore as F today.

Journal will probably be sporadic, as I'm not too keen on logging day after day.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 23, 2013)

5'8 175lbs Approx. 13-14% bf

Training is instinctive. I don't go with a set routine. I let my mind and my body tell me what to do.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 27, 2013)

Back & Biceps

DEADLIFT
All sets were eight reps 
135, 225, & 315(with 30 sec. static hold)

BB ROW
Three sets with 135(Two underhand, one over)
Just worked on a good contraction

CHIN UPS
Two sets BW

UNDERHAND CABLE PULLDOWN
Three sets very strict and holding the peak contraction

HAMMER STRENGTH REVERSE GRIP PULLDOWN
Same. Three sets really focusing on the squeeze 

BARBELL CURLS
Dicked around between 40-60lbs. Just trying to engorge the muscle.

SEATED PREACHER CURLS
Two quick sets. Had to run home to help with our three year old and newborn.

Good pump. Trying to get in a groove again. Used to rely heavily on straps for back day. Trying to get away from that and build up raw grip strength.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

lmao


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Thread closed


----------

